# BBF.com Preseason Top 25



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I decided to merge the threads that I started before. Rank your preseason top 25 and for added discussion tell us why you ranked which teams where. I'll try to keep a tally and on October 1st I'll post the BBF.com top 25.

-BB


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Preseason Top 25 (6 thru 15)*

nm


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

The first question I have is who starts #1 and #2. Once I get that, I shouldn't have too much of a time filling out the next 3. Memphis? UNC? Georgetown? Kansas? Personally, those are the four in my mind. Suggestions?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

Virginia Commonwealth Baby!

But seriously, probably UNC will be #1.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

I am having a tough time too. 

Mine would change so fast but as of now

1-UCLA
2-Memphis
3-UNC
4-Georgetwon
5-Kansas

I am debating to move Memphis to 4 adn KU to 3 adn UNC to2. My main reason to move Memphis down is b/c of their conference.Move KU to 3 really depends on how Rush recovers.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

1. *North Carolina*: this team would be so much easier to root for if Hansbrough wasn't such a jerk
2. *UCLA*: I'm not buying into the Kevin Love hype and I think he's an arrogant jerk too, but I'll play along and put them #2
3. *Memphis*: they proved they could play last March despite playing in a cupcake conference
4. *Kansas*: I'm assuming Rush and Arther recover 100%
5. *Georgetown*: Jeff Green was a really, really good college player and more important to that team than some Georgetown people are acting he was


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

Yeah, the nerve of that Hansbrough to run into Gerald Henderson's elbow like that! The Great K was right...Gerald Henderson was the victim! 

What a jerk, that Hansbrough!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

Only a duke fan would think Hansbrough was a jerk


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

I don't know whether or not Hansbrough is a jerk,but he certainly gets away with more than any player in the history of the ACC.He deserved about ten more elbows to the face to even out all the times he threw elbows and the other team was called for fouling his elbow.Trying to act like he's the victim because an elbow finds him once in awhile is just stupid.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

And only two biased, whining Tarheel fans would relate Hansbrough being a jerk to Gerald Henderson hitting him in the face (and this has nothing to do with it)... And for the recrod, what Henderson did was wrong. But I'm a Duke fan; therefore, I'm the sterotypical Duke fan that sticks up for his player no matter what. I can live with that. But then you get to be the stereotypical UNC whiner.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

SLAM Preseason College Top 25

this is how the article starts out...



> OJ Mayo is good at basketball.


you can decide for yourself whether or not to waste your time reading the rest.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

#1. North Carolina

It is time for Alex Stephenson to break out. They are too deep and talented not to be #1. Lawson and Hansbrough are going to drive teams nuts. Ellington is ready to show off how good he is and I just dont see them losing more than 5 games.

#2. Memphis

Coach Cal has a tremendous squad this year led by Derrick Rose. They return five of their top six and only lose Jeremy Hunt, but gain Jeff Robinson. I really like Chris Douglas-Roberts and I see Memphis making another deep run in March.

#3. Kansas

Rush, Arthur, Chalmers, Collins, Robinson, Darnell Jackson, and Cole Aldrich. What isnt to like about them? If Rush comes back in shape and healthy I think they run away with the Big 12. Too much talent to not bein the top 5.

#4. Georgetown

Roy Hibbert is going to beast the NCAA this year. Oh yeah and there is a guy named Austin Freeman on the way to help out. Then you add, Wallace, Summers, Ewing Jr., Sapp, and Macklin. I really like Georgetown's chances of winning it all this year if Freeman steps it up and if Wallace/Summers develop into a good #2.

#5. UCLA

I guess you have to put them in here with Collison, Shipp, Luc, and Love. I dont think they will run through the Pac-10 like they have been, but the season is on Collison's shoulders. If he falters in anyway and is unable to perform like he is capable of UCLA could finish 3rd in the conference.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*



TucsonClip said:


> #1. North Carolina
> 
> It is time for Alex Stephenson to break out. They are too deep and talented not to be #1. Lawson and Hansbrough are going to drive teams nuts. Ellington is ready to show off how good he is and I just dont see them losing more than 5 games.
> 
> ...


I like this top 5. Georgetown and UCLA could be interchangable, but I'd keep it the way you have it based on them having more talent. The Hoyas can still be successful if you take out Hibbert, but you can't easily say the same thing for UCLA without Collison.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

For all these supposed elbows Hansbrough throws, it is interesting how many times he comes away from a play bleeding compared to how many times the opposition does. If he's throwing all these cheap shots, logic would dictate an opposite outcome...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*



WhoDaBest23 said:


> I like this top 5. Georgetown and UCLA could be interchangable, but I'd keep it the way you have it based on them having more talent. The Hoyas can still be successful if you take out Hibbert, but you can't easily say the same thing for UCLA without Collison.


You've got it backwards. The Hoyas were downright poor whenever Hibbert left the floor last year - this year they'll be even more dependant on him, so I doubt that is going to change. And Kevin Love is going to be UCLA's most important player from day one.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

I like UCLA cleary as the #1 team. Kevin Love is a beast.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*



rainman said:


> I like UCLA cleary as the #1 team. Kevin Love is a beast.


Clearly? Love is not a better player than Hansbrough. And their team is definitely not as talented as North Carolina


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*



HB said:


> Clearly? Love is not a better player than Hansbrough. And their team is definitely not as talented as North Carolina


Yes he is. Pickup games at pauley pavilion against KG will do that to you.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*



DaBruins said:


> Yes he is. Pickup games at pauley pavilion against KG will do that to you.


Whoa now! Do you remember how many records Hansbrough broke as a FRESHMAN? Lets see if Love even comes close


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*



HB said:


> Whoa now! Do you remember how many records Hansbrough broke as a FRESHMAN? Lets see if Love even comes close


You didn't say anything about the #s he was going to put up. Howland's system won't allow for inflated #s. But he's a better player.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*



DaBruins said:


> You didn't say anything about the #s he was going to put up. Howland's system won't allow for inflated #s. But he's a better player.


So Love is a better player because he performed well in scrimmage? 

A guy that has not played a single minute of college basketball is better than a guy that has been breaking records ever since he stepped on campus. Okie dokie!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*



HB said:


> So Love is a better player because he performed well in scrimmage?


DaBruins, please don't tell me you based your decision on #1 on a bunch of summer scrimmages.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

Hansbrough, IMO is the best player in the country until somebody can prove to me that he's not. Love might be good, but he's no Hansbrough.


----------



## NetsFan (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*



> Hansbrough, IMO is the best player in the country until somebody can prove to me that he's not. Love might be good, but he's no Hansbrough.


Wouldn't give him that title but he will be good


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

who's better?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*



TM said:


> who's better?


I'd like to know too.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

Wouldn't surprise me at all if Love is as good as Hansbrough by the end of the year. I don't know if that will be the case from day one, or if it will be the case at any point. But Love is pretty stinkin good, no doubt about it.


----------



## NetsFan (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

whos? better

well their are plenty of freshman who could be better and then theirs guys like Hibbert,Lofton,Neiztel,etc. that could be better


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*



NetsFan said:


> well their are plenty of freshman who could be better and then theirs guys like Hibbert,Lofton,Neiztel,etc. that could be better


better than hansbrough? right now? no.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

As a college player, its going to be pretty hard to top the type of numbers Tyler puts up or will put up. Considering UNC will also back it up with wins, its going to be very hard to find a way to detract from his game. 

If you want to talk about better NBA prospects, there are quite a few players that are definitely better than him


----------



## NetsFan (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

I think Hibbert is going to be more dominant and better than Tyler

Not to muchin one of the freshman is going to have Durant type year


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

I think we're getting caught up in semantics here. As much as i like Tyler's hustle and work ethic there really is nothing he does as good as Kevin Love, they arent even close as far as talent is concerned. Now is a guy who has never played a minute of college ball as good as an all american junior, the answer would probably be no. just my take.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

Yeah, people who think UCLA's system is going to hold Love back...are in for a surprise. 

That team is desperate for a go-to scrorer with Afflalo gone, and Love will pick up his slack and more. He's going to play 35 minutes and get 15-20 shots, just like Afflalo did. Only he will make more of them. 

And I'm not sure how much Afflalo's loss is going to hurt the Bruins. They traded a go-to perimeter scorer for a go-to post scorer, only Love is much better at his trade. Last year's team didn't have the post scorer, and this year's team still looks pretty decent on the perimeter with Collison, Shipp, Westbrook, Roll, etc. 

The more I think about it, the more I like UCLA at #1. Love will likely put up numbers very similar to Hansbrough's, though neither will dominate both ends of the court like Hibbert did last march/will this year.


----------



## NetsFan (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

^

I really dont believe tyler will be the best player in college hoops


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*



HB said:


> Clearly? Love is not a better player than Hansbrough. And their team is definitely not as talented as North Carolina


I've watched Love play since he was a freshman in high school. As a Junior in high school I'd say that Love was advanced as Hansbrough is right now.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

I'm a UNC fan, but I think Love is a much better basketball player than Hansbrough. Hansbrough thrives on hard-work, and hustle, quite frankly he isn't a super talented offensive player. I can't imagine how good UNC would be this year if Roy landed Love. 

Heres my top 5 though

1. UNC
2. Memphis
3. Kansas
4. Georgetown
5. Michigan State


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

1. Kansas (My preseason favorite to win it all)
2. Georgetown
3. Memphis
4. UCLA
5. North Carolina


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (6 thru 15)*

6. Tennessee
7. Michigan St.
8. Alabama
9. Washington St.
10. Gonzaga
11. Duke
12. Louisville
13. Southern Illinois
14. Georgia Tech
15. Wake Forest (I'm jumping on the bandwagon early, I really think they're gonna be great.)


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (6 thru 15)*



BlueBaron said:


> 16. Wake Forest (I'm jumping on the bandwagon early, I really think they're gonna be great.)


You know that's not til _next_ year when Ty Walker and Al-Farouq Aminu arrive on campus?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (6 thru 15)*

We're 11 and 14 I guess...


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (6 thru 15)*



TM said:


> You know that's not til _next_ year when Ty Walker and Al-Farouq Aminu arrive on campus?


Yeah, but I still think they're gonna be good. JMO.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (6 thru 15)*



Diable said:


> We're 11 and 14 I guess...


LOL... I meant to put GT down at 14. Fixed it. :biggrin:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (6 thru 15)*



BlueBaron said:


> Yeah, but I still think they're gonna be good. JMO.


Just wondering why. They were 15-16 plus they have a new coach. Care to rethink that selection?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (6 thru 15)*

I would guess that you don't know about Ra'shean Dickey being suspend for the fall semester.If he can't get his grades in order for the winter semester Ga Tech is going to be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

My top 5:

1. Kansas
2. UNC
3. UCLA
4. Georgetown
5. Memphis

I really don't see how anyone can have a top 5 without any of those teams.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

i see KU at #1 some point, but I am weary tohave them there now as Rush and DA are coming off injurys this summer, and BR won't be back until December at the earliest.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*



kansasalumn said:


> i see KU at #1 some point, but I am weary tohave them there now as Rush and DA are coming off injurys this summer, and BR won't be back until December at the earliest.


I do too, that is until they lose to Arizona :biggrin: 

Seriously, if Rush hadnt hurt his ACL Kansas would be #1, in my opinion.


----------



## Knighty (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*



> 1-UCLA
> 2-Memphis
> 3-UNC
> 4-Georgetwon
> 5-Kansas


exactly perfect


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*



TucsonClip said:


> I do too, that is until they lose to Arizona :biggrin:
> 
> Seriously, if Rush hadnt hurt his ACL Kansas would be #1, in my opinion.



U of A is not going to win this time at AFH.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

Louisville is definitely a wild card in all this. Quite frankly I think their team is just as good as Memphis


----------



## NetsFan (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*

^
I would say their as good as Memphis, but they can be very good team.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (6 thru 15)*

What's everyone's thoughts on Marquette this year? They return their Big 3 and they are REALLY hyped up around here, but I'm not so sure if they'll make a deep March run.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (6 thru 15)*

Dickey is terrible. Addition by subtraction for Ga Tech. They still don't belong in a discussion of the Top 15 teams in the country, though. 

And Wake? Wow. They were god-awful last year, and will be god-awful this year. 

I'm not sure about Marquette, either. They were a very mediocre team once Dominic James hit his cold streak last year, and I'm not so sure they are a Top 10 team even when he's playing his best ball. They still don't have any inside presence, and will continue to be capable of losing to just about anybody on a given night. That said, they'll obviously make at least a bit of noise with the talent in that backcourt. It would really help if McNeal could develop into a reliable seconday ballhandler/scorer.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (6 thru 15)*

Louisville is the 6th best team in the nation


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I merged the previous Top 25 threads into one. Carry on.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Preseason Top 25 (1 thru 5)*



HB said:


> Louisville is definitely a wild card in all this. Quite frankly I think their team is just as good as Memphis



Yeah Louisville is going to be really good this season. I'm interested in seeing how Derrick Caracter has improved this season, and Earl Clark is gong to be a hell of a player one day. Edgar Sosa is also a typical NYC guard who is tough as nails, and can hit big shots. I don't know if they are as athletic as Memphis, but they are much better coached. But your right Louisville is every bit as talented as Memphis. A Louisville/Memphis tourney matchup would be gold.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Here's my top 25. I'm going out on a limb a little more than some people would, because I don't think last year's rankings = this year's rankings.

1. Duke
2. Florida
3. Texas A&M
4. UNC
5. Georgetown
6. Indiana
7. UCLA
8. Ohio St.
9. Michigan St.
10. Memphis 
11. Kentucky
12. Louisville 
13. Syracuse
14. Maryland
15. Kansas
16. Georgia Tech
17. Villanova
18. Purdue
19. Pittsburgh
20. Wisconsin
21. Mississippi St.
22. Arizona
23. Notre Dame
24. Texas
25. LSU

Honorable Mention: Air Force, Arizona St., Kansas St., USC, Oregon


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

^^Glad to see you come out of hibernation coolpohle!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> 1. Duke


He's back and better than ever!!! :biggrin:


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Yup, I'm back and ready for college bball to start! 

I think Duke's going to be really good this year. They might not be the best team in the nation, but I think they're the team with the best chance to be top 5 at the end of the year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sorry to be a smart *** coolpohle, but how exactly can you justify putting Kentucky over Louisville or even in your top 25 for that matter. This isnt college football, the Cardinals are a much better team than the Cats as of right now.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

isnt that what they said about the football team


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Except the football team won a bowl game last season and relatively had a pretty good season. They brought back most of their best players the same cannot be said about the ball team, heck even Cats fans here are saying this might be their worst season in recent years.

And there is no way they are better than the Louisville team. The talent difference is too large


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

In Legion and Patterson they trust

BlueBaron, your thoughts? :biggrin:


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I thought Kentucky was a lot better than an 8 seed last year, and I thought they showed that in a nice win over Villanova in the NCAA tourney. They only lost two starters, and Meeks played very well as a freshman last year. Kentucky's got a much better incoming class than Louisville as well, as Patrick Patterson should step up as an immediate contributor.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Terrance Williams
Juan Palacios
David Padgett
Earl Clark
Edgar Sosa
Derek Caracter
Andre McGee

Their experience easily trumps that of the Wildcats, and Morris' loss is a big blow for UK


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

They're very comparable teams, imo. I didn't think Louisville was that much better than Kentucky last year, anyways. When you've got a handful of teams like South Florida and Rutgers, that 12-4 conference record doesn't look that good.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

coolpohle said:


> I thought Kentucky was a lot better than an 8 seed last year, and I thought they showed that in a nice win over Villanova in the NCAA tourney. They only lost two starters, and Meeks played very well as a freshman last year. Kentucky's got a much better incoming class than Louisville as well, as Patrick Patterson should step up as an immediate contributor.



Kentucky may have a better crop of freshman, but Pitino has better talent in the other classes. His sophomore class is better than UK's. Earl Clark, Derrick Caracter, Edgar Sosa, Jerry Smith. Kentucky will be down this year but they are on the come up with Billy Clyde's recruiting lately. Louisville is better (probably even much better this year) but the next few years the matchup will be great.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> They're very comparable teams, imo. I didn't think Louisville was that much better than Kentucky last year, anyways. When you've got a handful of teams like South Florida and Rutgers, that 12-4 conference record doesn't look that good.


Experience, its really that simple. Patterson and Legion are nice building blocks, but Pitino's tots have that experience advantage over them. Sosa and Caracter alone are going to be pretty good this year. Not to mention that Palacio and Padgett are one of the best frontcourts in college ball. Heck if they go big, I really dont see how Palacio, Caracter and Padgett arent the best frontcourt in the nation.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

What's wrong with Bradley and Crawford? I think Perry Stevenson (pending some more playing time) could make an impact this year, too.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bradley is the most erratic point or should I say shooting guard in college ball. I will give him this though, he never shies away from taking the big shot, problem is he misses it most times than not. 

Crawford is way too inconsistent. I dont think he has topped his freshman season since being a wildcat.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Caracter alone are going to be pretty good this year.


So we're assuming Caracter actually stays out of trouble and plays the entire season...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well so far so good


----------

